# Anyone actually nab a PS5?



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 24, 2022)

Just missed out on the walmart drop again.... Anyone else having luck?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 24, 2022)

nope. It's still impossible here in Canada. 

I see tons for sale on facebook marketplace and kijiji/craigslist though. 

I pretty much gave up at this point. Maybe I'll pick one up next year......


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 24, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> nope. It's still impossible here in Canada.
> 
> I see tons for sale on facebook marketplace and kijiji/craigslist though.
> 
> I pretty much gave up at this point. Maybe I'll pick one up next year......


same here in the US. Really getting annoying lol I've tried basically every store, every drop


----------



## wankerness (Feb 24, 2022)

I got one a while ago without having to camp out at my computer for very long, as did my brother. Neither of us paid any scalpers. He used method #1 and I used method #2.

1) Follow a twitter account like PS5stockalerts and turn on notifications so you instantly find out about it instead of waiting till everyone already knows about it, and make sure your shipping/billing/payment info is all saved already on any site you'd buy from. I don't actually know which user he was following.
2) Subscribe to PS+ and get lucky by getting an invite to buy a PS5 directly from Sony. You're basically guaranteed one if you log onto their service at the time they tell you in the email. I was in the queue cause I joined like a minute late, but then about 5 minutes later it popped that I was next in line and I got one.

What's kind of criminal is that my brother has no interest whatsoever in anything other than FIFA and MLB games. Oh well, at least he has an oversized 4k disc player, which is his main use for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 24, 2022)

I gave up a while ago. I literally only buy consoles to play games I can't get on pc, so I'm in no real rush, given the lack of good exclusives (besides Demon Souls).


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 24, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I gave up a while ago. I literally only buy consoles to play games I can't get on pc, so I'm in no real rush, given the lack of good exclusives (besides Demon Souls).


Yeah I hear you. I just want some smoother gameplay on the few titles I do enjoy playing, mostly Apex Legends.

Shit's infuriating trying to get one though... Tried so hard, multiple computers/people trying to buy, etc. The fuckin works.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 24, 2022)

Got mine back in early December. Just followed alerts on twitter. Got an Xbox Series X shortly after, and I’ve help 3 friends so far who didn’t feel like sitting at their phone or computer so I did it for them.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 24, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Got mine back in early December. Just followed alerts on twitter. Got an Xbox Series X shortly after, and I’ve help 3 friends so far who didn’t feel like sitting at their phone or computer so I did it for them.


I'm trying haha I just got completely fucked today by my manager pulling me onto some bullshit call. Today was probably the closest I got.

I'm your friend right? help a brother out lmao


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 24, 2022)

Between the DualShock drift and mine eating discs you’re not missing much.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Between the DualShock drift and mine eating discs you’re not missing much.


oh that sucks.


My ps4 does the opposite. After a few years it started randomly ejecting discs all the time.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 24, 2022)

Kid brother did, kicked me a listing and alert schedule and I got in line and then bagged it. I can hit him up for the link if you’d like.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 24, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Between the DualShock drift and mine eating discs you’re not missing much.


Damn. If you have had it for less than I year, I’d use the warranty with Sony on that one.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Damn. If you have had it for less than I year, I’d use the warranty with Sony on that one.


Yeah, I said that in the other thread. It's definitely covered, I've heard of other people sending in for drift on PS5 controllers. Takes a couple weeks but no charge.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 25, 2022)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, I said that in the other thread. It's definitely covered, I've heard of other people sending in for drift on PS5 controllers. Takes a couple weeks but no charge.


Curious but can you run PS4 controller on the PS5? That's what I'll most likely do if it's a possibility. 

Thanks for the help from those in here. Still eyeing the stock notification sites and hoping to get an email from Playstation regarding buying one direct


----------



## IwantTacos (Feb 25, 2022)

there are stacks and stacks and stacks of them here in china.

I bought 2.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Curious but can you run PS4 controller on the PS5? That's what I'll most likely do if it's a possibility.
> 
> Thanks for the help from those in here. Still eyeing the stock notification sites and hoping to get an email from Playstation regarding buying one direct


You can use the PS4 controller on PS4 games on PS5, as well as apps like Netflix. You can't on PS5 games (at least not the ones I tried). Like, I definitely used my PS controller with button attachments to go through Sekiro and Bloodborne on there, but I get an error if I try to launch Far Cry 6 or whatever with it.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 25, 2022)

I don’t believe you can use PS4 controllers on ps5 games without something like a Cronus Zen. I think you could actually use that to run Xbox controllers too.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 25, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> there are stacks and stacks and stacks of them here in china.
> 
> I bought 2.


Fuckin booty.... What's it take for you to mail me one? LOL



wankerness said:


> You can use the PS4 controller on PS4 games on PS5, as well as apps like Netflix. You can't on PS5 games (at least not the ones I tried). Like, I definitely used my PS controller with button attachments to go through Sekiro and Bloodborne on there, but I get an error if I try to launch Far Cry 6 or whatever with it.



This is good to know. The game I mostly run is cross platform/platform generation so I should be fine to use the old PS4 controllers I got.


----------



## IwantTacos (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Fuckin booty.... What's it take for you to mail me one? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know. The game I mostly run is cross platform/platform generation so I should be fine to use the old PS4 controllers I got.



the funniest part is that they are all supposed to be region locked...which they are...at the firmware level...
which can be updated to any firmware you want. 

can't send them out of the country though. processors are protected class. someone could bring you one.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 25, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> the funniest part is that they are all supposed to be region locked...which they are...at the firmware level...
> which can be updated to any firmware you want.
> 
> can't send them out of the country though. processors are protected class. someone could bring you one.


Fuckin helll. Worth a shot at least I guess


----------



## IwantTacos (Feb 25, 2022)

This is the drop from the last time I was at the mall


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 25, 2022)

IwantTacos said:


> This is the drop from the last time I was at the mall


This honestly hurts my soul lmao


----------



## mongey (Mar 7, 2022)

I haven't even got close to one, local shop was doing a in store only, pre order fulfillment but missed out on the last spot by about 15 minutes. But last I heard people were still waiting for those anyway

I'm not too fussed yet. There isn't really that much I need to pay on ps5 only. 

If I see a series x instead I may make the jump back to Xbox 

and I'll also need to upgrade my 1080 tv to a 4k when I do it anyway.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 24, 2022)

I got mine sometime last year through the PS Direct raffle.

I only half-seriously entered it - haha yeah right like I'll even get one. When the queue opened up I was right at the front and had to immediately tell/ask the wife that I was buying a PS5 I guess. I wanted one for sure - for Demon Souls and any other exclusives since I've been a sony fanboy since the PS1 - but I wasn't really looking for one yet. I just got extremely lucky.


----------



## pahulkster (Apr 15, 2022)

Thought I got one from Target this morning but they just cancelled on me. Billed my card and gave me a confirmation too lol. I have a Series X so I think I'm done until I can just get one in a store like a normal person. Not sure if that will ever be possible at this point.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 15, 2022)

Thought I could power through with minor controller drift, but it just keeps getting worse. I’m caving and buying a replacement controller. Ugh, really wish there was an official “pro” controller with paddles though.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 15, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Thought I could power through with minor controller drift, but it just keeps getting worse. I’m caving and buying a replacement controller. Ugh, really wish there was an official “pro” controller with paddles though.con


If you contact Sony you can send it in and they'll fix it for free. That's covered by warranty if it's less than a year old. I've heard of a lot of people doing that. I fortunately haven't had any PS5 controllers die yet, I really hope it doesn't happen to the one I modded cause I'd have to reverse the Mod before sending it in.

I had it happen to two separate PS4 controllers. I lazily just bought new ones in reaction to it. I recently lent them to one of my student workers and he fixed them both just by taking them apart, cleaning them, and putting them back together.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 15, 2022)

Every time I see a PS5 available I think about buying it, then remember that we're coming up to its 3rd E3 cycle and it still doesn't have any interesting exclusives even announced. And I say this as someone who bought a PS4 Pro just for Death Stranding. 

My Series X at least has Halo Infinite and a massive performance upgrade for Sea of Thieves over my first generation Xbox One. And a controller designed for humans.


----------



## Grindspine (Apr 15, 2022)

What's a PS5?



I have a PlayStation, PlayStation 2, PlayStation Portable, and PlayStation 3, but what is this PS5 you speak? Two of my friends claim to have snagged one each, but I have yet to see the console in person. It is weird how every store sells PS5 controllers though.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Apr 16, 2022)

My wife got me one from by googling the “in stock” lists.

Waste of time so far as neither of us nor our son have actually found any games we want over the PS4. Our boy is using it to upscale his PS4 Spider-Man games...


----------



## hilljack13 (Aug 24, 2022)

I snagged a PS5 from the Sony invite back in March/April. Got the Horizon Forbidden West bundle. So far so good. Added a 4TB drive so plenty of space for now.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Aug 24, 2022)

I ended up getting one and hardly play it smh lol


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 24, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I ended up getting one and hardly play it smh lol


there aren't a ton of good PS5 games out right now. But this fall should have some good stuff


----------



## StevenC (Aug 25, 2022)

The current ad in my SSO sidebar is The Last of Us 1 on PS5 for £65. Inflation is crazy.


----------



## Fantomas (Aug 25, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I ended up getting one and hardly play it smh lol


Same here, bought it for Elden Ring and got my money's worth but I am not going to pay for a second remaster of one of us, or some other game that I have already finished. And I really don't care for AAA sequels
That leaves me with 1400 versions of jumping taco/kebab/butter/icecream or whatever they call these shitty programs now (guessing they are just easy platinums you pay for).

Off to PC gaming it is.


----------



## Strobe (Aug 25, 2022)

I am on a waitlist for it, and I check physical stores every so often. That said, it's not super high priority for me. They just do not have many exclusives that I feel I need to play. I am more of a PC gamer, but I got a Switch not too long ago and have gotten back into console a bit.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 25, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I ended up getting one and hardly play it smh lol


As far as native PS5 games go, I've only played through Horizon Forbidden West, Demon's Souls, Elden Ring, Kena Bridge of Spirits, Hades, Judgment, and Far Cry 6. I've also played a bit of the Nioh remaster, most of It Takes Two, the Ghost of Tsushima DLC, some AC Valhalla DLC, and a really tiny bit of RE8, Subnautica, FFXIV, Maneater, and Disco Elysium. I think only Demon's Souls was a true exclusive, but some of the others really do look a lot better on PS5 (others are nearly identical like Elden Ring) and the near-instant load times are really nice. Mainly I use it to play PS4 games. If you install them on the harddrive or get a fast SSD external, the load times are a lot shorter than they were on PS4 Pro, so that's something I guess.


----------



## hilljack13 (Aug 25, 2022)

Strobe said:


> I am on a waitlist for it, and I check physical stores every so often. That said, it's not super high priority for me. They just do not have many exclusives that I feel I need to play. I am more of a PC gamer, but I got a Switch not too long ago and have gotten back into console a bit.


I wasn't in a hurry being on the waitlist, but was excited to get the invite. I have hardly done PC gaming, even though I have only ever built my own systems. Hoping more PS5 games are released in next year. Probably at the same time when stores are stocked and the console prices drops by $100.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Aug 26, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I ended up getting one and hardly play it smh lol


Same. Although work is to blame for that. I'm on six days a week because we're down two people on the crew. By the time I get home all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 6, 2022)

I feel like I'm the only one really enjoying my PS5  

I also got mine a month after it came out so I've been through the ups and downs. Meanwhile I also have a Series X and THAT barely gets played, even if I've been into Citizen Sleeper quite a bit.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 6, 2022)

I've been enjoying the PS5 I got a while back - very slowly using it to go through God of War. I also ended up getting a copy of TLoU Pt 1 remake, so that should give me a good sense of what a proper made-for-PS5 title should look like.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm enjoying it and haven't touched my PS4 Pro since I got it except for file transfer a couple times. We'll see if the controllers prove to be as shitty as the PS4 ones (I just had my third of four PS4 controllers have the left stick stop working correctly this week, so goddam infuriating).


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 6, 2022)

yes


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 6, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I've been enjoying the PS5 I got a while back - very slowly using it to go through God of War. I also ended up getting a copy of TLoU Pt 1 remake, so that should give me a good sense of what a proper made-for-PS5 title should look like.


Oh thank God, I'm not the only one that got TLoU Part 1. I don't care, I love the game enough to give it a third go. And yes, it looks freaking fantastic.


wankerness said:


> I'm enjoying it and haven't touched my PS4 Pro since I got it except for file transfer a couple times. We'll see if the controllers prove to be as shitty as the PS4 ones (I just had my third of four PS4 controllers have the left stick stop working correctly this week, so goddam infuriating).


I have four DualSense controllers, and the only issue I've had is buttons stick because my 7 year old doesn't listen to me when I tell him to wash his hands after he eats and before he picks up a controller.... That said, probably trade my original white one in for that Pro controller that's coming out.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 6, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Oh thank God, I'm not the only one that got TLoU Part 1


In some fairness, I've never played any version of it, so I'll be going in fresh. But also, I got a voucher through work, so maybe i don't count towards other people who would have bought it anyway.


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2022)

For those getting GOW Ragnarok, looks like it's going to be 90GB on PS4, so I'm assuming somewhere around 60GB on PS5 based on other games. GOW2018 was 45GB, so this is legitimately double the file size, interesting to see how that equates to gameplay.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 19, 2022)

MFB said:


> equates to gameplay


I'd expect that it mostly just equates to more assets on disk - but you can define "more content" several ways. I'd be willing to bet most of that space is textures and sounds, which unfortunately tells us nothing about gameplay.


----------



## MFB (Sep 19, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I'd expect that it mostly just equates to more assets on disk - but you can define "more content" several ways. I'd be willing to bet most of that space is textures and sounds, which unfortunately tells us nothing about gameplay.



Yeah, that's why I was hesitant to post the immediate knee-jerk reaction of "Twice the file size? DOUBLE THE LENGTH!" because as you said, most likely textures, sounds (both FX and music) vs. actual additional areas of the map. Supposedly all 9 realms will be accessible in the game, so I'm sure it's probably going to be 1.25-1.5x times as long, but I'm not expecting double by any means; the way it play makes it seem like that'd be a decent chunk of padding, not sure what would necessitate that much.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 20, 2022)

From a design stand point, I'd be worried that a bullet point feature like "access all 9 realms" sort of backs you into a few potential corners. It could mean a lot of painful backtracking if you're meant to visit them all regularly. Or it could mean that the game becomes really linear so that you don't have to spend a huge amount of time traveling / loading / sitting through transition animations. Or it could mean that they're all present, but some of them aren't substantial story content - sort of like how the last one had two realms that are mostly bonus material and post-story grinding.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 4, 2022)

Rumour is there's a PS5 remake of Horizon Zero Dawn in the works, because Sony wants me to not buy a PS5.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 4, 2022)

If true, I'm not sure I understand that one. The PS4 version still works great on a PS5 as far as I'm aware. Maybe it's the same idea as the TloU re-do, but I dunno how sustainable it is to keep doing these "definitive versions" so soon after the PS4 versions are out. I mean, I played Part 1, and it's a good game, but I'm in that rare segment who hadn't played it at all before. HZD I've played before, and I'd have no reason to re-play an updated version.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 4, 2022)

From what little info is out at this point they're basically just replacing some of the character models with the sequel's more detailed ones, adding accessibility options that were new in the sequel, and beefing up the graphics (basically like playing the PC port on a really powerful PC with all the bells and whistles turned on). The original still looks good. I very much doubt it's going to be a 70 dollar price tag and full re-do.

I have no problem at all with these sorts of things as long as there's some sort of upgrade path as opposed to exclusively selling it as a standalone. Like, the Uncharted 4/LL thing was the way to do it IMO ($10 to upgrade to it if you had the PS4 versions, $50 if you didn't have them and were buying them as a "new game"). Weird that they're the same people that released TLOU1 remake for 70 dollars in the same year. I will absolutely pay 10-20 bucks for a graphical overhaul on something I love and would want to replay. But yeah, not full price unless it's something that's a couple generations old and/or is a radical upgrade (ala Demon's Souls, Mass Effect).


----------



## StevenC (Oct 4, 2022)

wankerness said:


> From what little info is out at this point they're basically just replacing some of the character models with the sequel's more detailed ones, adding accessibility options that were new in the sequel, and beefing up the graphics (basically like playing the PC port on a really powerful PC with all the bells and whistles turned on). The original still looks good. I very much doubt it's going to be a 70 dollar price tag and full re-do.
> 
> I have no problem at all with these sorts of things as long as there's some sort of upgrade path as opposed to exclusively selling it as a standalone. Like, the Uncharted 4/LL thing was the way to do it IMO ($10 to upgrade to it if you had the PS4 versions, $50 if you didn't have them and were buying them as a "new game"). Weird that they're the same people that released TLOU1 remake for 70 dollars in the same year. I will absolutely pay 10-20 bucks for a graphical overhaul on something I love and would want to replay. But yeah, not full price unless it's something that's a couple generations old and/or is a radical upgrade (ala Demon's Souls, Mass Effect).


I mean, I'll buy it if they change the story and the gameplay and redo all the dialogue.


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I mean, I'll buy it if they change the story and the gameplay and redo all the dialogue.



Didn't you like Death Stranding? No one wants to ruin HZD by turning into a delivery man simulator!


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 7, 2022)

I just received a second email from Sony with a invitation to purchase one today. I doubt that they will let me since I already got one this way...we shall see.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Oct 7, 2022)

i finally got an email from Sony too. .. like 8 months after signing up. Glad I already nabbed one even though there aren't really any good games out yet


----------



## NexusMT (Oct 24, 2022)

you guys should have gotten a Steam Deck instead.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 24, 2022)

Steam Deck does seem cool in it's own way, but there's not much value to it if you already have a PC and don't travel much.


----------



## brector (Nov 11, 2022)

hilljack13 said:


> I just received a second email from Sony with a invitation to purchase one today. I doubt that they will let me since I already got one this way...we shall see.


I am pretty sure there is some small text somewhere that says you cannot purchase again. I was lucky enough to get in on their "lottery" for a launch day edition. I was able to snag one that way, but they still send me emails asking if I want to join the latest invitation. Everyone I have actually read says you cannot use it if you were able to purchase one previously. But not 100% now.


----------



## hilljack13 (Nov 12, 2022)

brector said:


> I am pretty sure there is some small text somewhere that says you cannot purchase again. I was lucky enough to get in on their "lottery" for a launch day edition. I was able to snag one that way, but they still send me emails asking if I want to join the latest invitation. Everyone I have actually read says you cannot use it if you were able to purchase one previously. But not 100% now.


I wondered about that. I was able to pre-order the MWII edition with problems. I realized I didn't need to spend another $600 so I canceled about a week before it was supposed to ship. Sony may have ended up canceling it anyway. I guess I'll never know.


----------



## Nicki (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm in the camp of owning a PS5 and barely touching it. I think I boot it up every other month to play a little bit of Legend of Heroes Trails of Cold Steel II then it goes dormant again.

My Series X sees more playtime, as does my PC.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 29, 2022)

What do you play on the Series X?


----------



## Nicki (Nov 30, 2022)

wankerness said:


> What do you play on the Series X?


Destiny 2, Halo, Gears, went through all the Far Cry games, did my second playthrough of FFXV on it (first playthrough was on PS4), FFX, Resident Evil (all available), Dragon Quest XI, Borderlands, Forza... Honestly, every cross platform game ends up being played on the Series X as well as anything with online co-op I play on my Series X because a friend that I play co-op once every week.

The Series X is my preferred console because the Xbox controller has always been more comfortable for my large hands, but I grew up on Nintendo and PS2. I started every previous generation on Playstation and got the Xbox towards the end up. This gen Xbox is my primary because I have someone to consistently play with online and I personally find Xbox to be more consumer friendly than Playstation. What Sony has done with their ecosystem and nickle-and-diming their customer base this generation was really the nail in the coffin for me.

The line between the two is more complicated than it's ever been. The install base on Playstation is larder, but the ecosystem on Xbox is better. The controller on the PS5 is more advanced, but the Xbox controller is more comfortable. Gamepass is blows PS+ out of the water, but the exclusives on PS are way better. Playstation has WAY more JRPGs, but the overall discounts on Xbox are better (in my experience). Cross platform games are known to play better on Xbox and Xbox has much better backwards compatibility. Cloud saves on Xbox are NOT locked behind a paywall like they are on Playstation.

Ultimately, I think Xbox offers a way better value proposition for consumers than Playstation does. If things stay as they are, I think once more people get the PS5, the more they're going to realize that it's really not anything special. It only seems that way right now because of how elusive it is out in the wild. The FOMO is kicking in hard. I think anyone that has both would agree that Xbox offers a better value this generation.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 30, 2022)

I get the controller thing, and I get the gamepass thing if you are OK not "owning" any games, and I also get preferring it because you have friends on it but not playstation, but I don't really get the "morality" thing. Xbox has a history going back two generations now of not putting much effort into making any decent exclusives (IMO, cause I don't give a shit about bro-tastic shooters or racing sims), and now they're just using all their money from their actual successful business ventures to try and buy out third party producers cause they've found they can't make a dent in the market with their first party studios. So now we have Bethesda and Activision being used as bribes to get people to switch to Xbox cause they gave up on a level playing field! Though it's looking like neither studio is going to produce anything decent in the forseeable future...

I was planning on getting a series x as soon as there was an exclusive I really wanted to play, but now I've heard they're going to INCREASE prices on the system next year, so...maybe not.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 30, 2022)

Nicki said:


> What Sony has done with their ecosystem and nickle-and-diming their customer base this generation was really the nail in the coffin for me.


I'm curious what that means in the context of, say, Nintendo, who seems to have the worst-value subscriptions, consistently high prices, discounts are rare, an aging platform/hardware they still charge a premium for, really poor handling of legacy content, blatent artificial scarcity for digital "collectors" games, etc.

No platform is perfect, and I've got gripes with all of them, but I struggle to see one as notably worse than the other right now.


----------



## Nicki (Nov 30, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I'm curious what that means in the context of, say, Nintendo, who seems to have the worst-value subscriptions, consistently high prices, discounts are rare, an aging platform/hardware they still charge a premium for, really poor handling of legacy content, blatent artificial scarcity for digital "collectors" games, etc.
> 
> No platform is perfect, and I've got gripes with all of them, but I struggle to see one as notably worse than the other right now.


Nintendo relies most on nostalgia and they know people will pay for it. There's nothing really compelling about the Switch at all, especially now that working from home is the norm and not nearly as many people are playing their Switch on their commute to work because they don't have a commute anymore. I haven't turned my switch on since the beginning of 2020... I'm probably going to pack it away and forget about it. I have no reason to play it.

I agree, there are gripes with all of them but I just see Xbox offering better value for consumers.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 30, 2022)

Nicki said:


> There's nothing really compelling about the Switch at all


Other than their first-party titles, if you're into that kind of thing. That's true of any platform though, I guess.

I've been appreciating being in Playstation-land for a while now mostly because of the exclusives that have been coming out that focus on single-player offline stuff - Horizon, GoW, TLoU, etc. - all that blockbuster stuff appeals to me. Nintendo would be the same - 'cause I'm really into Zelda, Metroid, etc - but they don't come out with enough regularity to justify calling that platform my "main gaming device".

Xbox for me on the other hand lands in a weird spot, for two reasons:
Most of their exclusive content doesn't appeal to me as much - it's online stuff, multiplayer stuff, racing+sports titles, etc. If I was really into Halo and Gears and Forza, etc., then it would be a no-brainer, but those aren't quite My Jam (despite being a fan of Halo sometimes).
But also..... anything on the Xbox platform that's valuable to me can also be played on a PC, and unless you have a series X, the PC is almost always going to be the better experience. I've got gamepass, and a One-S, but I'll play everything on PC instead if I have the option. A lot of titles that are on "all of the xbox platforms" kinda run like garbage on the older hardware like the One-S.


----------



## Nicki (Nov 30, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Other than their first-party titles, if you're into that kind of thing. That's true of any platform though, I guess.
> 
> I've been appreciating being in Playstation-land for a while now mostly because of the exclusives that have been coming out that focus on single-player offline stuff - Horizon, GoW, TLoU, etc. - all that blockbuster stuff appeals to me. Nintendo would be the same - 'cause I'm really into Zelda, Metroid, etc - but they don't come out with enough regularity to justify calling that platform my "main gaming device".
> 
> ...


Preaching to the choir here. I built a god tier PC this summer with a Ryzen 9 5950X, 32gb DDR4 1600 RAM, 12gb RTX 3080 and 2x WD SN770 NVMEs. Almost everything I can play on my Series X, I can play on my PC. Thing is, I'm sitting at a computer all day for my job. Sitting all night at another computer appeals very little to me. I'd rather sit on a couch and play games (yeah, I could do that by hooking my PC up to the TV as well but M&K to efficiently use it is awkward on a couch) so I use a console and Xbox is just my go to.

As for Switch exclusives... I'm a cranky bastard who thought that Zelda BoTW and Metroid Dread were aweful because they weren't A Link to the Past or Super Metroid (EMMIs added nothing to the gameplay... dying to one had no consequence - just start back outside the EMMI zone). The only Switch exclusives that I bother with now are Xenoblade games... Though Xenoblade 1 & 3 is still in the shrink wrap. Like I said... I don't play my Switch. Though I guess I should correct my earlier statement of not turning on my switch since 2020 to not turning it on since Dread came out... so Oct 2021? Either way, it's sat for a long time.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 30, 2022)

play my PS5 quite a bit, the exclusives are too good. Gran Turismo 7 strikes the perfect balance for a sim-lite racing game, excellent car selection, lots of great tracks, very fun to drive. God of War is great.

my Xbox Series S is just a Plex player (and a great one at that) and occasionally some Halo Infinite because the PC port is so terrible

Switch is fun for travel. First party games are fantastic and kid friendly. It generates more laughs than both the other machines combined times 100.

PC gets most my time though. I have to have mine hooked up to a TV right now because it's the only display I have worthy of a 4090. Anything less than 4K120 is a total waste. 


Nicki said:


> Preaching to the choir here. I built a god tier PC this summer with a Ryzen 9 5950X, 32gb DDR4 1600 RAM, 12gb RTX 3080 and 2x WD SN770 NVMEs. Almost everything I can play on my Series X, I can play on my PC. Thing is, I'm sitting at a computer all day for my job. Sitting all night at another computer appeals very little to me. I'd rather sit on a couch and play games (yeah, I could do that by hooking my PC up to the TV as well but M&K to efficiently use it is awkward on a couch) so I use a console and Xbox is just my go to.
> 
> As for Switch exclusives... I'm a cranky bastard who thought that Zelda BoTW and Metroid Dread were aweful because they weren't A Link to the Past or Super Metroid (EMMIs added nothing to the gameplay... dying to one had no consequence - just start back outside the EMMI zone). The only Switch exclusives that I bother with now are Xenoblade games... Though Xenoblade 1 & 3 is still in the shrink wrap. Like I said... I don't play my Switch. Though I guess I should correct my earlier statement of not turning on my switch since 2020 to not turning it on since Dread came out... so Oct 2021? Either way, it's sat for a long time.


I find it works best with a multimedia keyboard with a trackpad built in, just to get around the desktop and launch games or do AdBlocked YouTube browsing or something. Logitech K400 Plus is dirt cheap, <$20 right now.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 30, 2022)

sakeido said:


> display I have worthy of a 4090. Anything less than 4K120 is a total waste


And here I thought I was spoiled with my second-hand 3080.


----------



## Nicki (Nov 30, 2022)

sakeido said:


> I find it works best with a multimedia keyboard with a trackpad built in, just to get around the desktop and launch games or do AdBlocked YouTube browsing or something. Logitech K400 Plus is dirt cheap, <$20 right now.


Yeah but that would just be for normal operation. Gaming would still be on a controller and not all games on PC work well with a controller even with XPAD or steam's mapping stuff. I just want to sit down, turn on a device and play, not jump through hoops. PC couch gaming on a TV is just too much of a hassle for me. Even more so when I want to go back to using it with my monitors and KB&M at my desk... gotta right click and make all the switching happen... Just a hassle all around.


TedEH said:


> And here I thought I was spoiled with my second-hand 3080.


Considering that as of last month, the most used video cards according to the Steam survey was still the GTX 1060 and RTX 2060, where the RTX 3080 was used by less than 2% of gamers... you (and I) are still spoiled.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 30, 2022)

Nicki said:


> Yeah but that would just be for normal operation. Gaming would still be on a controller and not all games on PC work well with a controller even with XPAD or steam's mapping stuff. I just want to sit down, turn on a device and play, not jump through hoops. PC couch gaming on a TV is just too much of a hassle for me. Even more so when I want to go back to using it with my monitors and KB&M at my desk... gotta right click and make all the switching happen... Just a hassle all around.
> 
> Considering that as of last month, the most used video cards according to the Steam survey was still the GTX 1060 and RTX 2060, where the RTX 3080 was used by less than 2% of gamers... you (and I) are still spoiled.


been a long time since I played a PC game that wasn't controller friendly! Hell most of them are better on pad now instead of KB&M... playing Halo with zero aim assist is really tough vs. guys on pad with super magnetic headshots.


TedEH said:


> And here I thought I was spoiled with my second-hand 3080.


The 3080 is an excellent card, especially if you got it for a reasonable price. The 4090, not a good value... but it is pretty neat. Buying it was dumb and irresponsible of me, but I've never had the top dog before and figured I'd earned it. Plus, I thought I could just drop it into my old computer and not upgrade the rest... then the motherboard died, so it ended up being a full new build anyway. My most expensive by far, just so I could play Cyberpunk with RT. RIP budget. It probably delayed our basement development by 2 years


----------



## StevenC (Dec 1, 2022)

wankerness said:


> Xbox has a history going back two generations now of not putting much effort into making any decent exclusives (IMO, cause I don't give a shit about bro-tastic shooters or racing sims)


Sony owned studios haven't made a good game since Jak and Daxter though. Or any before for that matter.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2022)

If


StevenC said:


> Sony owned studios haven't made a good game since Jak and Daxter though. Or any before for that matter.


 If you are saying that all games by Guerilla, Bluepoint, Insomniac, and Santa Monica studios other than Jak and Daxter are bad, that's either an extreme minority opinion or trolling!


----------



## StevenC (Dec 1, 2022)

wankerness said:


> If
> 
> If you are saying that all games by Guerilla, Bluepoint, Insomniac, and Santa Monica studios other than Jak and Daxter are bad, that's either an extreme minority opinion or trolling!


Yeah, pretty much none of those companies have ever made a game I liked. Certainly not in their time as a Sony owned company. And Guerilla counts for negative points for making Horizon. 

Gravity Rush was good, forgot about that.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 1, 2022)

Wait wait...People disliked Horizon?? I LOVED that game, it was so satisfying.


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Wait wait...People disliked Horizon?? I LOVED that game, it was so satisfying.



It's because Steven's a pleb


----------



## StevenC (Dec 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Wait wait...People disliked Horizon?? I LOVED that game, it was so satisfying.


I played that whole game waiting for it to get good because I'd heard so much about it. But there's just nothing good about it. It's not fun to play. You figure out how to beat each enemy and then do that over and over. The difficulty is broken because you're either playing on trivial or brutal and there are two difficulties either side of those as well. The crafting system is so tedious and you're constantly full on inventory. Every single vantage point can be accidentally stumbled upon before realising it's slightly more than a jump above you and you need to climb down and look for the climbing point. The The story is criminally bad. Like, it's such an interesting setting but the focus is on ancient history relayed through voice logs? The "dungeons" were you walking between exposition. Every word that comes out of Aloy's mouth is awful. Every time there is some half interesting mystery they immediately write the least interesting explanation. And the "twist" at the end. The best questline being the hunter's guild thing that's like 3 quests long and requires you to do specific quests, not just having a part from the thing you're supposed to kill. The best fights are against humans in a game about robot dinosaurs. The voice acting.

It's really not a fun game to play. Because there is nothing good about it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 1, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I played that whole game waiting for it to get good because I'd heard so much about it. But there's just nothing good about it. It's not fun to play. You figure out how to beat each enemy and then do that over and over. The difficulty is broken because you're either playing on trivial or brutal and there are two difficulties either side of those as well. The crafting system is so tedious and you're constantly full on inventory. Every single vantage point can be accidentally stumbled upon before realising it's slightly more than a jump above you and you need to climb down and look for the climbing point. The The story is criminally bad. Like, it's such an interesting setting but the focus is on ancient history relayed through voice logs? The "dungeons" were you walking between exposition. Every word that comes out of Aloy's mouth is awful. Every time there is some half interesting mystery they immediately write the least interesting explanation. And the "twist" at the end. The best questline being the hunter's guild thing that's like 3 quests long and requires you to do specific quests, not just having a part from the thing you're supposed to kill. The best fights are against humans in a game about robot dinosaurs. The voice acting.
> 
> It's really not a fun game to play. Because there is nothing good about it.


I mean you're not wrong about most of it hahaha I've only played it once and now you're ruining it, thanks. 

I will say I had zero, zero, zero want to replay it and I never picked up the sequels or DLC so I guess subconsciously I agreed. But man, killing those dinos is satisfying as fuck IMHO.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2022)

Steven's a very loud very small minority on that one. I think it's great. I like the plot to the first and I love the gameplay on both of them. They're the best version of the Ubisoft formula IMO, besides maybe Ghost of Tsushima, another "bad" first party game.

I'm more surprised by him *also* declaring that other such widely beloved games as The Last of Us, Uncharted 2-4, Spider-Man, Shadow of the Colossus/Demon's Souls, Bloodborne, Ghost of Tsushima, Until Dawn, and both God of War "reboots" are bad. I mean, I like Gravity Rush 1 and 2, but I wouldn't say they're so much better than all the others as to say they're the only good games to come out of Sony's exclusives.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 1, 2022)

I still always go to PS5. XSX I've only been playing Norco and Citizen Sleeper, and I only recently even touched my own Switch because I finally decided to buy Shin Megami Tensai V (although plenty of Mario Kart, Smash, and Mario Party at my friends house, but that's their Switch, not mine).
I even have Game Pass, and some games I really liked such as Tunic, Haven, and Death's Door, I end up just buying in PS5 when it gets a sale ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2022)

wankerness said:


> Steven's a very loud very small minority on that one. I think it's great. I like the plot to the first and I love the gameplay on both of them. They're the best version of the Ubisoft formula IMO, besides maybe Ghost of Tsushima, another "bad" first party game.
> 
> I'm more surprised by him *also* declaring that other such widely beloved games as The Last of Us, Uncharted 2-4, Spider-Man, Shadow of the Colossus/Demon's Souls, Bloodborne, Ghost of Tsushima, Until Dawn, and both God of War "reboots" are bad. I mean, I like Gravity Rush 1 and 2, but I wouldn't say they're so much better than all the others as to say they're the only good games to come out of Sony's exclusives.


When did I call any of those games bad?

You said Xbox hasn't made any good exclusives for 2 generations (that you like). I said the same is true of Sony (for me).

But also I'm right about Horizon being a piece of crap.


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2022)

StevenC said:


> When did I call any of those games bad?
> 
> You said Xbox hasn't made any good exclusives for 2 generations (that you like). I said the same is true of Sony (for me).
> 
> But also I'm right about Horizon being a piece of crap.



I think they were just saying that you are very loud, very small, and a minority.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 2, 2022)

StevenC said:


> When did I call any of those games bad?
> 
> You said Xbox hasn't made any good exclusives for 2 generations (that you like). I said the same is true of Sony (for me).
> 
> But also I'm right about Horizon being a piece of crap.



You said none of them were good, twice (well, now three times). I guess interpreting none of them are good as all of them are bad might be a stretch. It does not necessarily mean you think they’re all bad, just mediocre!


----------



## StevenC (Dec 2, 2022)

wankerness said:


> You said none of them were good, twice (well, now three times). I guess interpreting none of them are good as all of them are bad might be a stretch. It does not necessarily mean you think they’re all bad, just mediocre!


And you said all racing games and shooters suck.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 2, 2022)

StevenC said:


> And you said all racing games and shooters suck.



No, the wording here is very different.

Here's me:



wankerness said:


> Xbox has a history going back two generations now of not putting much effort into making any decent exclusives (IMO, cause I don't give a shit about bro-tastic shooters or racing sims)



Note the "IMO" and the "because I don't like those particular genres."

Here's you:



StevenC said:


> Sony owned studios haven't made a good game since Jak and Daxter though. Or any before for that matter.



Note the "none of their games are good besides one." Later clarified to also include Gravity Rush.

I said I don't give a shit about the genres, I didn't say they're bad games. You said Sony's never made a good game besides Jak and Dexter, implying everything else is not good, and not in any way stating that this is just because you don't like the genres. That is all I was trying to get to the bottom of here. If you don't care about any of those games, that's totally fine! Since you have been so vociferous about how HZD is the worst game of all time, and I was like "wow, how can he think the same thing about such widely disparate, widely beloved games as he does with HZD?!"

I legitimately would like to hear why you don't like any of those. I find your HZD posts fascinating, since I can mostly agree with your criticisms yet end up with exactly the opposite opinion. I assume you haven't played most of them and don't have any interest, but it's even more interesting to me if you DID play them and hated them. What DO you like? Classic, kid-focused Nintendo style games? That's the only common thread I can think of between Gravity Rush and Jak and Dexter. I mean, I haven't played Jak and Dexter (but thought it was generally considered to be a superior successor to all those N64 platformers) and Gravity Rush I like (but hate all the awful side missions like "run away from crazy fans without getting touched or you fail!!"), but it's still interesting to me.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 3, 2022)

wankerness said:


> No, the wording here is very different.
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> ...


Note to self: never make a small joke about personal taste to wankerness because they will not appreciate it.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 3, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Note to self: never make a small joke about personal taste to wankerness because they will not appreciate it.



I’m just trying to up the engagement level here! I like hearing reasons for things much more than I like drive by thread crapping. Also it didn’t read as a joke considering I know you earnestly believe hzd is a terrible game. Ah well.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 3, 2022)

wankerness said:


> I’m just trying to up the engagement level here! I like hearing reasons for things much more than I like drive by thread crapping. Also it didn’t read as a joke considering I know you earnestly believe hzd is a terrible game. Ah well.


Forgot about Team Ico being owned by Sony. 

Yeah to be honest, I've played a lot of Sony games, and have all the big ones available to me. 

I don't like Naughty Dog games outside of Jak and I never have. Crash Bandicoot is straight up a bad concept for a video game, it doesn't play well and isn't fun or comparable to its contemporaries. Uncharted, similarly, has a gameplay loop I don't enjoy. Same with what I've played of Last of Us. If a game is all its story, then I will watch a movie, thanks. 

I fully believe Insomniac is just a bad developer. Didn't enjoy Ratchet and Clank, didn't enjoy Spider-Man, never enjoyed Spyro, Sunset Overdrive is terrible. Just a bunch of games that feel either clunky or disengaged. 

I'm not accepting Demon's Souls or Bloodbourne as Sony made game, sorry. 

Ghost of Tsushima doesn't interest me at all and everything I've seen of God of War bores me. 

Haven't played GT7 yet, but never really enjoyed the other ones much. 

Sont strives don't make games that are not my kind of games. 

There have been good exclusives on PlayStation, Tekken and MGS for most of their runs for example. There just haven't been a lot of Sony first party games, ever, that I liked. And Xbox has them beat with Halo alone basically.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 3, 2022)

Gran Turismo 4 was an absolute masterpiece. Haven't played one since though. 

Not a fan of the Uncharted series and yeah, typically I'm out if a game is all story and no satisfying mechanics, but I really enjoyed LoU 1 and 2. I actually thought the balance of story and gameplay mechanics was quite, well, balanced.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 3, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Forgot about Team Ico being owned by Sony.
> 
> Yeah to be honest, I've played a lot of Sony games, and have all the big ones available to me.
> 
> ...



I was running off the list on Wikipedia of “Sony produced games.” I don’t actually know what you’d qualify as first party. How are exclusive fromsoft games produced by Sony different than naughty dog games produced by Sony? 

Fair enough on all that. I really like uncharted 1-4 and last of us 1/2 but that’s more for the story than the gameplay. Haven’t played much of anything else you’ve listed. I had crash bandicoot 2 for ps1 and hated it. I don’t like spider-man much either, even though everyone else does!

I do think god of war reboot is worth trying out, but eh if it’s not your kind of thing whatever.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 3, 2022)

wankerness said:


> I was running off the list on Wikipedia of “Sony produced games.” I don’t actually know what you’d qualify as first party. How are exclusive fromsoft games produced by Sony different than naughty dog games produced by Sony?
> 
> Fair enough on all that. I really like uncharted 1-4 and last of us 1/2 but that’s more for the story than the gameplay. Haven’t played much of anything else you’ve listed. I had crash bandicoot 2 for ps1 and hated it. I don’t like spider-man much either, even though everyone else does!
> 
> I do think god of war reboot is worth trying out, but eh if it’s not your kind of thing whatever.


My definition of first party is made by a studio owned by Sony. They own Naughty Dog outright, but they don't own Fromsoft.

They may both make exclusives for one platform, but in the latter case the games would likely get made with our without Sony. See: Dark Souls and Eldin Ring.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 3, 2022)

I had to google it, but apparently Sony owns _some shares_ of Fromsoft, but not the majority. I have no idea if that counts as first party or not.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 4, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I had to google it, but apparently Sony owns _some shares_ of Fromsoft, but not the majority. I have no idea if that counts as first party or not.



Yeah, first party is confusing to define apparently. I guess exclusives is easier! Here’s the Wikipedia list I looked at earlier which was the first result for “first party Sony games” but has the stuff like bloodborne on it.






List of Sony Interactive Entertainment video games - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





I did t realize those shitty heavy rain/beyond two souls games were “first party.” Yuck.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 4, 2022)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, first party is confusing to define apparently. I guess exclusives is easier! Here’s the Wikipedia list I looked at earlier which was the first result for “first party Sony games” but has the stuff like bloodborne on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a list of games published by Sony. By the same merit, Bayonetta 1 would be a first party Nintendo game despite coming out on PS3 and 360 years earlier.






Video game developer - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





This is a fairly reasonable explanation. 

Basically, Naughty Dog is owned by Sony entirely and are a first party developer; From is not owned by Sony entirely but occasionally works in a second party capacity to make games like Bloodbourne exclusively for PlayStation; EA develops and produces games for lots of platforms as a third party with no involvement from Sony; From also works in this capacity on games like Dark Souls and Eldin Ring.


----------



## pahulkster (Dec 4, 2022)

Crash Bandicoot 4 is extremely difficult if you're thinking of checking it out. No idea why or if the other games are like that. I grew up playing hard NES games and that is one of the hardest games I've ever played lol.


----------



## TedEH (Dec 4, 2022)

I never took "published by" and "first party" to mean the same thing, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I always took "first party" to mean that you not just pubish, but also own the dev or IP.



wankerness said:


> shitty heavy rain/beyond two souls games


Lol I remember liking Heavy Rain, but I haven't played it in ages.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 4, 2022)

TedEH said:


> I never took "published by" and "first party" to mean the same thing, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> I always took "first party" to mean that you not just pubish, but also own the dev or IP.
> 
> 
> Lol I remember liking Heavy Rain, but I haven't played it in ages.



I never did either, but then was thrown off by that being the first Google result for “first party Sony games!” 

And I think Sony DOES own bluepoint? So now demons souls the remake is a Sony first party game, while the original was just an exclusive!! So confusing. I mean, I would still credit from software with that one instead of bluepoint, but terminology is weird.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 4, 2022)

wankerness said:


> I never did either, but then was thrown off by that being the first Google result for “first party Sony games!”
> 
> And I think Sony DOES own bluepoint? So now demons souls the remake is a Sony first party game, while the original was just an exclusive!! So confusing. I mean, I would still credit from software with that one instead of bluepoint, but terminology is weird.


Yeah, plenty of times different studios will be tasked with doing a remake if the original developer is doing something new. Grezzo doing the 3DS Zeldas for example. 

And if it's an external studio's game exclusively for your console, why not use ab internal developer?


----------



## TedEH (Dec 4, 2022)

StevenC said:


> And if it's an external studio's game exclusively for your console, why not use ab internal developer?


Just because a game is exclusive doesn't mean the publisher has full control over an IP. Besides that, I can think of a bunch of reasons to let an external group work on something first-party. Maybe there's no available bandwidth available internally. Maybe the other studio pitched something and have some ownership over the idea. Maybe a particular team has a good track record for certain genres or systems and it isn't worth the change to risk breaking something that works well. But even when something _is_ being done "internally", there's often a surprising amount of work being farmed out anyway. Audio, modelling, animation, some of the programming, etc - it all gets outsourced or contracted anyway.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 4, 2022)

Heavy rain was a weird fucking game. Just weird.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 4, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Just because a game is exclusive doesn't mean the publisher has full control over an IP. Besides that, I can think of a bunch of reasons to let an external group work on something first-party. Maybe there's no available bandwidth available internally. Maybe the other studio pitched something and have some ownership over the idea. Maybe a particular team has a good track record for certain genres or systems and it isn't worth the change to risk breaking something that works well. But even when something _is_ being done "internally", there's often a surprising amount of work being farmed out anyway. Audio, modelling, animation, some of the programming, etc - it all gets outsourced or contracted anyway.


Yeah, I'm just suggesting why Bluepoint did Demon's Souls over either From or any other external developer. Bluepoint's whole history is remakes and remasters (mostly for Sony).

Actually, Bluepoint wasn't purchased until 2021, a year after Demon's Souls came out.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 4, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Heavy rain was a weird fucking game. Just weird.


I remember watching my roommate play it back in 2009 or so. He played it basically the same way as that recent Dunkey video, just basically choosing the "wrong" responses to break the AI and then laughing at it. From what I absorbed from the times he was actually progressing through it instead of amusing himself, it was very overwrought and idiotic.

I much later tried actually playing through Beyond Two Souls and thought it was pretty terrible. Like, I mean, technically it was fine, but the plot was so incredibly cliched and uninteresting, and the gameplay was very uninvolving. Maybe I'll try the Detroit one at some point if it ever becomes free, but from what I saw of that it looked even more ponderous and self-important. It's like the guy who makes those games desperately wants to make movies instead, but his plots are SO BAD. He'd be an Uwe Boll if he made movies.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 8, 2022)

Fucking Kojima making me buy a PS5


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Fucking Kojima making me buy a PS5


Well hey, you waited long enough that now you might actually be able to get one without having to have faster browser refresh abilities than hundreds of bots.


----------



## StevenC (Dec 12, 2022)

wankerness said:


> Well hey, you waited long enough that now you might actually be able to get one without having to have faster browser refresh abilities than hundreds of bots.


Yeah, it looks like I can just get one in stock at local stores, so that's pretty neat. Currently debating getting one now for GT7, but also really would like a Death Stranding limited version if they do one. That was my plan for PS4 Pro, but my brother got fed up and wanted to play fighting games


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 12, 2022)

StevenC said:


> Currently debating getting one now for GT7


I will say, GT7 is a lot of fun. If oddly too chill at times.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 13, 2022)

Guess the conversation has departed from this, but I finally grabbed me a PS5. Walmart drop today in Canada. I set up my Twitter account last night (didn't have one prior) to follow a couple of restocking pages, and voila, I got the notification just now. Got the GoW bundle.

First non-Nintendo console I've ever owned


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 13, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Guess the conversation has departed from this, but I finally grabbed me a PS5. Walmart drop today in Canada. I set up my Twitter account last night (didn't have one prior) to follow a couple of restocking pages, and voila, I got the notification just now. Got the GoW bundle.
> 
> First non-Nintendo console I've ever owned


Nvm. Must have been late on this train by a minute. The order was cancelled 3 times. Oh well.


----------



## brector (Dec 13, 2022)

They are in-stock on Sony's site:




__





Buy PS5 Consoles | PlayStation®


Get the next PlayStation from PlayStation. Shop PlayStation® 5 consoles directly from PlayStation.




direct.playstation.com


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 13, 2022)

brector said:


> They are in-stock on Sony's site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I don't think they sell directly to Canada.

I tried 4 times at Walmart, and 4 times the order was automatically cancelled a few minutes later. I even got a notification at 12h57 PM from Walmart on Twitter that they still had them in stock, and tried twice after that, but it still gets cancelled. Not sure why, and frankly I don't wanna spend an hour on hold to speak to a Walmart rep for them to tell me it's sold out or something.

Oh well, not my time to get one I guess. I'll wait till next year and see if I still want one.


----------



## Nicki (Dec 14, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think they sell directly to Canada.
> 
> I tried 4 times at Walmart, and 4 times the order was automatically cancelled a few minutes later. I even got a notification at 12h57 PM from Walmart on Twitter that they still had them in stock, and tried twice after that, but it still gets cancelled. Not sure why, and frankly I don't wanna spend an hour on hold to speak to a Walmart rep for them to tell me it's sold out or something.
> 
> Oh well, not my time to get one I guess. I'll wait till next year and see if I still want one.


Check around the Shoppers Drug Mart stores in your area. Most people don't even know that Shoppers gets them.

You can also keep an eye on Costco as they get stock every now and again.

There's also NowInStock.net that tracks stock levels at some sites. I linked the Canadian trackers for you. You can sign up for the Telegram app alerts to get notified as soon as a site has stock.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 18, 2022)

So the story has a happy ending after all.

I went out for a walk yesterday. Just a routine walk with no pre-planned destination, just to clear my head.

Then I thought I'd swing by the mall and see what was up at GameStop. Came back home with a PS5.

I am not used to graphics that look THIS good. I have a hard time distinguishing what's a cutscene and what is gameplay, so often my character will just sit there while I think the cutscene is still on.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 18, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> So the story has a happy ending after all.
> 
> I went out for a walk yesterday. Just a routine walk with no pre-planned destination, just to clear my head.
> 
> ...


congrats dude! Finding one is kinda feels like finding the golden to willy wonka's chocolate factory. (or at least it did when I bought mine a while back)


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 18, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> congrats dude! Finding one is kinda feels like finding the golden to willy wonka's chocolate factory. (or at least it did when I bought mine a while back)


Lol thanks! It really does. I don't know how rare they are to come by these days, but it's a struggle online. From what the guy told me at GameStop, they don't always run out before their next shipment (every 2 to 3 weeks), but given that it's Christmas he said I had pretty good timing cause they'll sell put fast. I just think most people buy these online instead of going to a physical store.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 18, 2022)

I think it's wild that PS5 has been out for 2 years and I have yet to touch one, see one, have a friend have one. I've had every PlayStation since the big grey box and it's a really weird feeling. 

Am I really missing anything?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 18, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I think it's wild that PS5 has been out for 2 years and I have yet to touch one, see one, have a friend have one. I've had every PlayStation since the big grey box and it's a really weird feeling.
> 
> Am I really missing anything?


as of right now.... just GOW Ragnarok. imho. Next year is looking to be a better year for good games. (either that or it'll be massive disappointment ha)


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 18, 2022)

You know, I'm maybe like 8 hours into GoW:R, and I like it quite a bit but... I don't like it as much as the hype told me I was going to like it. I see why people do, but I think I'm missing too much context since I never played the previous games. Also, I've been playing Breath of the Wild, so the linearity of it kinda bugs me sometimes  the combat is fun though, but there's a lot of combos I struggle to remember and I haven't had the patience to learn them properly... I was never good at fighting games like Street Fighter  I feel if I put in the time to learn the combat properly and increase the difficulty I'll end up liking it quite a bit more.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 19, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> You know, I'm maybe like 8 hours into GoW:R, and I like it quite a bit but... I don't like it as much as the hype told me I was going to like it. I see why people do, but I think I'm missing too much context since I never played the previous games. Also, I've been playing Breath of the Wild, so the linearity of it kinda bugs me sometimes  the combat is fun though, but there's a lot of combos I struggle to remember and I haven't had the patience to learn them properly... I was never good at fighting games like Street Fighter  I feel if I put in the time to learn the combat properly and increase the difficulty I'll end up liking it quite a bit more.


Wait, you didn't even play God of War 2018?? You NEED to play that first. None of the plot is going to make a lick of sense without that one. The first three pretty much don't matter at all to the plots other than "Kratos was a dick." But you need to play the 2018 one first. That one's arguably better anyway. I'd go back and play that now instead of further ruining things for yourself by continuing Ragnarok without it!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 19, 2022)

oh man yeah agreed 100%. Don't play ragnarok without playing the previous one. You're missing out on 90% of what's going on in ragnarok without it. It's not a super long game too so just do a runthrough on it before touching Ragnarok anymore like @wankerness said.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 19, 2022)

Thanks for the advice! It makes sense. I'm really only playing it because it came bundled with the console. I wouldn't have bought it anyways as I did want to play the older games first.

I mean, I'm following the plot so far relatively well, and a chunk of it follows Norse mythology pretty well, which I'm more or less familiar with, but I'm just not... invested in these characters enough.

I'll get a hold of the previous game at some point!


----------



## wankerness (Dec 19, 2022)

Alberto7 said:


> Thanks for the advice! It makes sense. I'm really only playing it because it came bundled with the console. I wouldn't have bought it anyways as I did want to play the older games first.
> 
> I mean, I'm following the plot so far relatively well, and a chunk of it follows Norse mythology pretty well, which I'm more or less familiar with, but I'm just not... invested in these characters enough.
> 
> I'll get a hold of the previous game at some point!


That's the problem. These two games are an exception to most games in that the plot and characters are really good. However Ragnarok assumes completely that you have intimate memory of everything that happened in the previous game. So basically every single big dramatic moment is going to fall on its face completely if you play this first since it's building on what you care about from the previous game. Not to mention you're going to have the previous game somewhat ruined if you find out everything that happened in it first.

Again, you can completely skip the first three games, but...you're going to have a bad time with TWO great games if you keep playing Ragnarok before 1!


----------



## wankerness (Dec 19, 2022)

Oh - do you have PS+? If you have even the base level of PS+ you get GoW 2018 as one of the many included "free games" for having PS+ and a PS5. If you don't have many of these it's probably worth the 15 a month or whatever for a couple months just to play some of these.

Bloodborne
Days Gone
Detroit: Become Human
God of War
Monster Hunter: World 
Infamous Second Son
Ratchet and Clank
The Last Guardian
The Last of Us Remastered
Mortal Kombat X 
Until Dawn 
Uncharted 4: A Thief’s End
Batman: Arkham Knight
Battlefield 1
Resident Evil 7 biohazard
Call of Duty: Black Ops III – Zombies Chronicles Edition
Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy 
Fallout 4 
Final Fantasy XV Royal Edition


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 19, 2022)

wankerness said:


> That's the problem. These two games are an exception to most games in that the plot and characters are really good. However Ragnarok assumes completely that you have intimate memory of everything that happened in the previous game. So basically every single big dramatic moment is going to fall on its face completely if you play this first since it's building on what you care about from the previous game. Not to mention you're going to have the previous game somewhat ruined if you find out everything that happened in it first.
> 
> Again, you can completely skip the first three games, but...you're going to have a bad time with TWO great games if you keep playing Ragnarok before 1!


Yeah, when I saw that Ragnarok was bundled with the console I thought that wasn't a great thing but decided to play it anyways. Figured it'd be like most sequels these days that don't assume you've ever dedicated any time to previous entries. Sucks I was wrong, but it's also cool that they still make games like that; I think it makes the player feel like it's a little bit more of a personal story.

I don't think I've played THAT much either. I'm at the point after we rescue Týr and have already finished the Temple of Light (the first time anyway, with Týr. Dunno if we ever come back there.) But it doesn'tfeel like I've played for a long time. Also, that fight with Thor was fucking incredible despite not having played the previous game.



wankerness said:


> Oh - do you have PS+? If you have even the base level of PS+ you get GoW 2018 as one of the many included "free games" for having PS+ and a PS5. If you don't have many of these it's probably worth the 15 a month or whatever for a couple months just to play some of these.
> 
> Bloodborne
> Days Gone
> ...



Thanks for the tip! I actually don't. First time owning a non-Nintendo console  I might actually do that and play a bunch of those! I've wanted to play some of those games for quite a while.


----------



## MFB (Dec 19, 2022)

Dear God man, I'm willing to gift you GOW2018 just so you can play it and get the full emotional depth of GOW:R - this is like, an afront to my entirety as a gamer


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 19, 2022)

I am ruffling some feathers!  I blame the shitty bundle


----------

